# Cheating at Harvard & Less Drinking?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a couple of articles that caught my attention this morning:

First, "tell me it isn't so!" Cheating on take home exams at Harvard. Really!??!!? At Harvard?!?!??!

http://www.suntimes.com/news/14828629-418/harvard-investigating-dozens-of-students-for-possible-cheating.html

Second. Work for an income? Naaaah!

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/drink-less-more-billionaire-tells-152654355.html

But here's my favorite line from the article: ""If you want to help the poor and our next generation, make investment, reinvenstment and businesses welcome."" What an odd thought. Never occured to any of our Illinois politicians.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hard work is good for the body and the soul.....that is one thing I never heard a single time during my college years. Hard work makes me feel good spiritually and the health benefits are obvious. The "Heiress" is right....nothing was ever accomplished by just folding the hands and talking about it. Ralph, I know you live in a very tough state for conservative thought, but do all you can my friend with your contacts and acquaintances about promoting change in the Whitehouse.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The cheating at Harvard I think might be the result of the "your so special" generation finding out...well that they aren't and they certainly aren't so special they were gonna just cruise thru Harvard with straight A's.


----------



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

I don't think I've had a take home exam where I haven't worked with other students. As a college student, you can't expect to have an exam leave the classroom and not have students work together somehow. Easy solution to that is just have an in-class exam. There are more ways to get the grades than actually learning the material. Some college kids are smarter than they look!


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Illinois politicians, hehe, yep they are the same as the Star Wars Poster downtown posted, the bottom pic on the poster for sure.

I am surprised Harvard has take home exams? Explains our Harvard class Lawyers that run everything these days. They had take home tests which required help from their friends. But then again, I am only Community College educated, which makes me pretty low class compared to the "Ivy League". But I can say I never cheated. Had a few open book tests but did them on my own. Difference between my "work hard" country upbringing and the "Big City" it is all about me life of our upper class rich and famous, I guess.


----------

